# Handbuch zum OP3



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2004)

Hi,
bei Siemens gibt's leider keine Onlinehilfe für ein OP3 mehr, d.h. die Links die ich hier im Forum dazu gefunden habe sind veraltet. Wer kann mir denn sagen, wo ich eine Anleitung für ein OP3 finden kann? Genau geht es um die Bedeutung /Anwendung der S und M-Meldungen.
In diesem Sinne, Klaus


----------



## Peter Wahlen (30 Januar 2004)

Hallo Klaus,

schau mal unter:

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/WW/llisap...foldersopen0=-161-686-687-696-697-&jumpto=697

mfg
Peter


----------



## knabi (9 Mai 2007)

Ich krame den Beitrag mal wieder nach oben, habe hier gerade eine Anlage mit OP3s und keine Unterlagen zu den Panels. Hat jemand von Euch einen Link oder eine PDF zum Handbuch für mich?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (9 Mai 2007)

Hat sich gerade erledigt, habe den Link in einem älteren Beitrag gefunden:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csFetch&nodeid=1143022&forcedownload=true

Und wieder mal bestätigt sich: Die SIEMENS-Homepage ist einfach zu unübersichtlich :???: ...

Gruß

Holger


----------

